# EMS State Office Links



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2007)

NREMT - http://www.nremt.org

AK - Alaska               - http://www.chems.alaska.gov/
AL - Alabama              - http://www.adph.org/ems
AR - Arkansas - http://www.healthyarkansas.com/ems
 AZ - Arizona              - http://www.azdhs.gov/bems
CA - California           - http://www.emsa.ca.gov/ CA Law regarding felonies http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=474014&postcount=7
CO - Colorado - http://www.coems.info/
 CT - Connecticut          - http://www.state.ct.us/dph
DC - Dist of Columbia *   - http://www.dchealth.dc.gov/
DE - Delaware - http://www.dhss.delaware.gov/dhss/dph/ems/ems.html
 FL - Florida              - http://www.fl-ems.com/
GA - Georgia              - http://www.ph.dhr.state.ga.us/programs/ems/
GU - Guam * 
 HI - Hawaii               - http://hawaii.gov/doh/resource/ems/index.html
IA - Iowa                 - http://www.idph.state.ia.us/ems
ID - Idaho - http://www.idahoems.org/
 IL - Illinois             - http://www.idph.state.il.us/
IN - Indiana              - http://www.in.gov/dhs/2598.htm and http://www.in.gov/dhs/2359.htm and http://www.in.gov/sema/ems
 KS - Kansas - http://www.ksbems.org/
 KY - Kentucky             - http://kbems.kctcs.edu/ and http://kbems.ky.gov/
LA - Louisiana            - http://www.oph.dhh.state.la.us/emergencymedical/index.html
MA - Massachusetts - http://www.state.ma.us/dph/oems/oems.htm
 MD - Maryland             - http://www.miemss.org/
ME - Maine                - http://www.maine.gov/dps/ems
MI - Michigan - http://www.michigan.gov/cis
 MN - Minnesota            - http://www.emsrb.state.mn.us/
MO - Missouri             - http://www.health.state.mo.us/EMS/
MS - Mississippi - http://www.msems.org/
 MT - Montana              - http://www.montanaems.mt.gov/
NC - North Carolina       - http://www.ncems.org/
ND - North Dakota - http://www.ndhealth.gov/
 NE - Nebraska             - http://www.hhs.state.ne.us/ems/emsindex.htm
NH - New Hampshire        - http://www.state.nh.us/safety/ems
NJ - New Jersey -  http://www.state.nj.us/health/ems/
NM - New Mexico           - http://www.health.state.nm.us/
NV - Nevada               - http://health2k.state.nv.us/ems
NY - New York - http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/main.htm
OH - Ohio                 - http://www.ems.ohio.gov/
OK - Oklahoma             - http://www.health.state.ok.us/program/ems/index.html
OR - Oregon - http://oregon.gov/DHS/ph/ems/index.shtml
PA - Pennsylvania         - http://www.health.state.pa/
PR - Puerto Rico *        
RI - Rhode Island - http://www.health.ri.gov/
 SC - South Carolina       - http://www.scdhec.net/hr/ems/
SD - South Dakota         - http://www.state.sd.us/dps/ems
TN - Tennessee - http://www.state.tn.us/health/ems
 TX - Texas                - http://www.tdh.state.tx.us/hcqs/ems
UT - Utah                 - http://www.bems.state.ut.us/
VA - Virginia - http://www.vdh.state.va.us/oems
 VI - Virgin Islands *     
VT - Vermont              - http://www.healthyvermonters.info/
WA - Washington -  http://www.doh.wa.gov/hsqa/emstrauma/
 WI - Wisconsin            - http://dhfs.wisconsin.gov/ems/
WV - West Virginia        - http://www.wvoems.org/
WY - Wyoming - http://wdhfs.state.wy.us/ems


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 8, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> NREMT - http://www.nremt.org
> 
> WA - http://www.doh.wa.gov/hsqa/emstrauma/



Dammit, you beat me to it!  Can I post someone else's state?


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 8, 2007)

IN - http://www.in.gov/dhs/2598.htm and http://www.in.gov/dhs/2359.htm

It apears as if they are in the process of updating the entire website, so alot of the links to pdf files are not currently working.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes you can.  I'm just too lazy to go through every state and do it myself.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 8, 2007)

Post Oregon


----------



## FFMedic1911 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://kbems.kctcs.edu/
Kentucky board of ems


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 8, 2007)

One can find all state EMS links if you look into the State EMS Directors Association. 

http://www.nasemsd.org/


----------



## rgnoon (Aug 8, 2007)

NJ - http://www.state.nj.us/health/ems/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 10, 2007)

Bump.  h34r:


----------



## jordanfstop (Aug 14, 2007)

new york- http://www.health.state.ny.us/nysdoh/ems/main.htm =]


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 14, 2007)

OR- http://oregon.gov/DHS/ph/ems/index.shtml


----------



## medman123 (Aug 15, 2007)

California


----------



## pyroknight (Aug 16, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> One can find all state EMS links if you look into the State EMS Directors Association.
> 
> http://www.nasemsd.org/



Where?!?  I can't find it, and I'm a member!  (Members, of course, have access to all the "secret" information that I could share with you all, but I would have to kill you which would decrease the membership of the forums )

Try this list.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 16, 2007)

pyroknight said:


> Where?!?  I can't find it, and I'm a member!  (Members, of course, have access to all the "secret" information that I could share with you all, but I would have to kill you which would decrease the membership of the forums )
> 
> Try this list.



The link is not working.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here isthe 50 states, with State EMS Directors, addresses, telephone numbers and E-mail..

*A -M*

Alabama
Jimmy D. Prince, Director EMS Division
Alabama Department of Health
P.O. Box 303017
Montgomery, AL 36130-3017
334/206-5383; Fax: 334/206-5260
jprince@adph.state.al.us
www.adph.org/ems

Alaska
Kathy McLeron, MICP, PA-C, EMS Unit Mgr.
Section of Injury Prevention and EMS
DHSS/Public Health
P.O. Box 110616
Juneau, AK 99811-0616
907/465-3027; Fax: 907/465-4101
kathy_mcleron@health.state.ak.us
www.chems.alaska.gov

Arizona
Gene Wikle, Bureau Chief of EMS
Arizona Department of Health Services
150 North 18th Avenue, Suite 540
Phoenix, AZ 85007
602/364-3150; Fax: 602/364-3568
wiklee@azdhs.gov
www.azdhs.gov/bems

Arkansas
David Taylor, Director, Office of EMS & Trauma Systems
Arkansas Department of Health & Human Services
5800 West 10th. Street Suite 800
Little Rock, AR 72204
501/661-2262; Fax: 501/280-4901
dtaylor@healthyarkansas.com
www.healthyarkansas.com/ems

California
Cesar Aristeiguieta, MD, Director
EMS Authority
1930 9th St.
Sacramento, CA 95814-7043
916/322-4336; Fax: 916/324-2875
director@emsa.ca.gov
www.emsa.ca.gov

Colorado
D. Randy Kuykendall, EMTS Section Chief
Health & Facility & EMS Division
Colorado Department of Public Health & Environment
4300 Cherry Creek Drive South, CDPHE, A2
Denver, CO 80246
303/692-2945; Fax: 303/691-7720
randy.kuykendall@state.co.us
www.coems.info

Connecticut
Leonard Guercia, EMT-P, EMS-I, Director Office of EMS
Dept. of Public Health
410 Capitol Ave., MS#12EMS
P.O. Box 340308
Hartford, CT 06134-0308
860/509-7975; Fax: 860/509-7987
leonard.guercia@po.state.ct.us
www.state.ct.us/dph

Delaware
Steve Blessing, Director, EMS
655 South Bay Road, Ste. 4-H
Dover, DE 19901
302/744-5400; Fax: 302/744-5429
Steven.Blessing@state.de.us
www.dhss.delaware.gov/dhss/dph/ems/ems.html

District of Columbia
Gabriela Gonzalez, Chief of EMS Programs
D.C. Dept. of Health/Emergency Health & Medical Svcs.
64 New York Avenue, NE, Suite 5000
Washington, DC 20002
202/671-4222; Fax: 202/671-0707
gabriela.gonzalez@dc.gov
www.dchealth.dc.gov

Florida
Don Bennett, Bureau Chief
Dept. of Health, Bureau of EMS
4052 Bald Cypress Way Bin C18
Tallahassee, FL 32399-1738
850/245-4444; Fax: 850/488-2512
don_bennett@doh.state.fl.us
www.fl-ems.com

Georgia
R. David Bean, Director
Georgia Office of EMS/Trauma
2 Peachtree St. NW, Ste. 13-202
Atlanta, GA 30303-3142
404/657-2596; Fax: 404/651-8036
rdbean@gdph.state.ga.us
www.ph.dhr.state.ga.us/programs/ems/

Hawaii
Linda Rosen, MD, Acting Chief
EMS & Injury Prevention System Branch
State Department of Health
3627 Kilauea Ave., Room 102
Honolulu, HI 96816
808/733-9210; Fax: 808/733-8332
Clayton.Chan@doh.hawaii.gov
http://hawaii.gov/doh/resource/ems/index.html

Idaho
Dia Gainor, Chief
Idaho EMS
590 W. Washington St. (83702)
P.O. Box 83720
Boise, ID 83720-0036
208/334-4000; Fax: 208/334-4015
gainord@idhw.state.id.us
www.idahoems.org

Illinois
Gregory Scott, RN, BS, EMT-P, Chief
Div. of EMS & Highway Safety
Department of Public Health
500 E. Monroe St 8th Floor
Springfield, IL 62701
217/785-2080; Fax: 217/524-0966
gscott@idph.state.il.us
www.idph.state.il.us

Indiana
Eric Dietz, Director
Indiana EMS Commission
302 W. Washington, Room E208 IGCS
Indianapolis, IN 46204-2258
317/232-3980; Fax: 317/232-3895
jedietz@dhs.in.gov
www.in.gov/sema/ems

Iowa
Ray M. Jones, BA, PS, EMS Bureau Chief
Iowa Department of Public Health
321 East 12th Street
Des Moines, IA 50319-0075
515/281-0437
rjones@idph.state.ia.us
www.idph.state.ia.us/ems

Kansas
David Lake, Administrator
Board of Emergency Medical Services
900 SW Jackson - Rm. 1031
Topeka, KS 66612
785/296-7296; Fax: 785/296-6212
emsdl@ink.org; www.ksbems.org

Kentucky
Brian K. Bishop, Executive Director
Kentucky Board of EMS
2545 Lawrenceburg Road
Frankfort, KY 40601
502/564-8963; Fax: 502/564-4687
brian.bishop@mail.state.ky.us
http://kbems.ky.gov

Louisiana
Nancy Bourgeois, Director
Bureau of EMS
P.O. Box 94215
Baton Rouge, LA 70804
225/763-5700; Fax: 225/763-5702
nbourgeo@dhh.la.gov
www.oph.dhh.state.la.us/emergencymedical/index.html

Maine
Jay Bradshaw, Director
Maine EMS
152 State House Station
Augusta, ME 04333-1052
207/626-3860; Fax: 207/287-6251
jay.bradshaw@maine.gov
www.maine.gov/dps/ems

Maryland
Robert Bass, MD, Director of EMS
MIEMSS
653 W. Pratt St.
Baltimore, MD 21201-1536
410/706-5074; Fax: 410/706-4768
rbass@miemss.org; www.miemss.org

Massachusetts
Louise Goyette, Director
MDPH/OEMS
2 Boylston St., 3rd Floor
Boston, MA 02116
617/753-7300; Fax: 617/753-7320
louise.goyette@state.ma.us
www.state.ma.us/dph/oems/oems.htm

Michigan
John Hubinger, Director, Division of EMS
MI Dept. of Consumer & Industry Services
P.O. Box 30664
Lansing, MI 48909
517/241-3020; Fax: 517/241-3423
jfhubin@Michigan.gov
www.michigan.gov/cis

Minnesota
Mary Hedges, Executive Director
MN EMS Regulatory Board
2829 University Ave. SE, Ste. 310
Minneapolis, MN 55414-3222
800/747-2011; 612/627-5424
Fax: 612/627-5442
mary.hedges@state.mn.us
www.emsrb.state.mn.us

Mississippi
Keith E. Parker, Director
Bureau of Emergency Medical Services
Mississippi Department of Health
P.O. Box 1700; 570 East Woodrow Wilson
Jackson, MS 39215-1700
601/576-7366; Fax: 601/576-7373
keith.parker@msdh.state.ms.us
www.msems.org

Missouri
Paula G. Kempf, RN
Program Manager—EMS Unit
Bureau of Health Care Oversight
Missouri Department of Health and Senior Services
1617 Southridge, PO Box 570
Jefferson City, MO 65102-0570
573/751-6356; Fax: 573/751-6348
Paula.Kempf@dhss.mo.gov
www.health.state.mo.us/EMS/

Montana
Jim DeTienne, Supervisor EMS & Trauma System Section
Dept. of Public Health & Human Services
P.O. Box 202951
Helena, MT 59620
406/444-4460; Fax: 406/444-1814
jdetienne@mt.gov www.MontanaEMS.mt.gov

Nebraska
Dean Cole, Director
Division of Emergency Medical Services
301 Centennial Mall South, 3rd Floor
Box 95007
Lincoln, NE 68509-5007
402/471-0124; Fax: 402/471-0169
dean.cole@hhss.ne.gov
www.hhs.state.ne.us/ems/emsindex.htm

Nevada
Fergus Laughridge, Supervisor EMS Office
Nevada State Health Division
1550 E. College Pkwy., #158
Carson City, NV 89706
775/687-3065; Fax: 775/684-5313
flaughridge@ems.state.nv.us
http://health2k.state.nv.us/ems


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 17, 2007)

State EMS offices
* N -W*

New Hampshire
Sue Prentiss, Bureau Chief of EMS
Department of Safety
33 Hazen Dr.
Concord, NH 03305
603/271-4568; Fax: 603/271-4567
sprentiss@safety.state.nh.us
www.state.nh.us/safety/ems

New Jersey
Karen Halupke, Director, EMS
Dept. of Health & Senior Services, Office of EMS
CN-360; 50 E. State St., 6th Floor
Trenton, NJ 08625-0360
609/633-7777; Fax: 609/633-7954
karen.halupke@doh.state.nj.us
www.state.nj.us/health/ems/

New Mexico
Marleen Apodaca, RN, EMS Bureau Chief
Department of Health
2500 Cerrillos Road
Santa Fe, NM 87505
505/476-7701; Fax: 505/476-7810
marleen.apodaca@state.nm.us
www.health.state.nm.us

New York
Ed Wronski, Director, Bureau of EMS
New York State Health Department
433 River St., Ste. 303
Troy, NY 12180-2299
518/402-0996; Fax: 518/402-0985
egw02@health.state.ny.us
www.health.state.ny.us

North Carolina
Drexdal Pratt, Chief
Office of EMS
2707 Mail Service Center
Raleigh, NC 27699-2707
919/855-3935; Fax: 919/733-7021
drexdal.pratt@ncmail.net
www.ncems.org

North Dakota
Tim Meyer, Director, Div. of EMS
Department of Health
600 E. Boulevard Ave.; Dept. 301
Bismarck, ND 58505-0200
701/328-2388; Fax: 701/328-1890
tmmeyer@state.nd.us
www.ndhealth.gov

Ohio
Richard N. Rucker, Executive Director
The Ohio Division of EMS
800/233-0785; 614/995-4752
P.O. Box 182073
Columbus, OH 43218-2073
Fax: 614/995-7012
rnrucker@dps.state.oh.us
www.ems.ohio.gov

Oklahoma
Shawn Rogers, Director of EMS
State Department of Health
1000 NE 10th St., Room 1104
Oklahoma City, OK 73117
405/271-4027; Fax: 405/271-4240
shawnr@health.state.ok.us
www.health.state.ok.us/program/ems/index.html

Oregon
Jeanne L. Arana, Director
Department of Human Services, EMS and Trauma Systems
800 N.E. Oregon Street, Suite 607
Portland, OR 97232-2162
971/673-0524; Fax: 971/673-0555
jeanne.l.arana@state.or.us
www.dhs.state.or.us/publichealth/ems

Pennsylvania
Joe Schmider, Director
EMS Office, Department of Health
Room 1032, Health & Welfare Bldg.,
7th & Forster Sts.
Harrisburg, PA 17120
717/787-8740; Fax: 717/772-0910
paemsoffice.state.pa.us
www.health.state.pa

Rhode Island
Peter Leary, Chief, EMS Division
Department of Health, Room 105
3 Capitol Hill
Providence, RI 02908-5097
401/222-2401; Fax: 401/222-3352
peter.leary@health.ri.gov
www.health.ri.gov

South Carolina
Alonzo Smith, Director
Division of EMS, DHEC
2600 Bull St.
Columbia, SC 29201
803/545-4204
smithaw2@dhec.sc.gov
www.scdhec.net/hr/ems/

South Dakota
Bob Graff, Director
118 W. Capitol Ave.
Pierre, SD 57501-2036
605/773-3915; Fax: 605/773-2680
bob.graff@state.sd.us
www.state.sd.us/dps/ems

Tennessee
Joseph B. Phillips, Director
Division of EMS
Cordell Hull Bldg., First Floor
425 Fifth Ave., N
Nashville, TN 37247-0701
615/741-2584; Fax: 615/741-4217
joe.phillips@state.tn.us
www.state.tn.us/health/ems

Texas
Terry Bavousett, State EMS Director
EMS & Trauma Systems Coordination Office
Department of State Health Services
1100 49th Street
Austin, TX 78756-3199
512/834-6740; Fax: 512/834-6736
terry.bavousett@dshs.state.tx.us
www.tdh.state.tx.us/hcqs/ems

Utah
Jan Buttrey, Director
Bureau of EMS, Department of Health
Box 142004; 288 N. 1460 W
Salt Lake City, UT 84114-2004
801/538-6435; Fax: 801/538-6808
jbuttrey@utah.gov
www.bems.state.ut.us

Vermont
Dan Manz, Director Emergency Medical Services
Department of Health
Box 70, 108 Cherry St.
Burlington, VT 05402
802/863-7310; Fax: 802/863-7577
dmanz@vdh.state.vt.us
www.healthyvermonters.info

Virginia
Gary Brown, Director, Office of EMS
Virginia Department of Health
P.O. Box 2448
Richmond, VA 23218-2448
804/864-7605; Fax: 804/864-7580
Gary.Brown@vdh.virginia.gov
www.vdh.state.va.us/oems

Washington
Janet Kastl, Director
Office of Emergency Medical Services & Trauma System
Washington State Department of Health
P.O. Box 47853
Olympia, WA 98504-7853
360/236-2828 Fax: 360/236-2829
janet.kastl@doh.wa.gov
www.doh.wa.gov/hsqa.emstrauma

West Virginia
Mark E. King, Director, Office of EMS
350 Capitol St., Room 515
Charleston, WV 25301
304/558-3956; Fax: 304/558-1437
markking@wvdhhr.org
www.wvoems.org

Wisconsin
Dan Williams, Chief of EMS
Division of Public Health
1 West Wilson Street Room 118
P.O. Box 2659
Madison, WI 53701-2659
608/261-6870; Fax: 608/261-6392
willidp@dhfs.state.wi.us

Wyoming
Jim Mayberry, EMS Program Manager
Wyoming Department of Health
Hathaway Building, Room 446
Cheyenne, WY 82002
307/777-7955; Fax: 307/777-5639
jmaybe@state.wy.us
http://wdhfs.state.wy.us/ems


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 17, 2007)

Woh cool!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks, Rid.  That will be a very useful reference.


----------



## spidermedic (Dec 28, 2007)

New Hampshire is now at:
http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/fstems/ems/

And Sue Prentiss' email is
suzanne.prentiss@dos.nh.gov

The old ones will still work for a few months


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tennessee is (or has changed to) http://health.state.tn.us/EMS/


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2008)

main EMS office's we site for NM is
www.nmems.org


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 22, 2010)

For Kentucky - the former site www.kbems.ky.gov is no longer active and will no longer route you to the current site.


----------



## brentoli (Dec 6, 2010)

Indiana has changed to http://www.in.gov/dhs/3525.htm


----------



## emtphillyrob (Oct 12, 2011)

PA - Pennsylvania - health.state.pa/
Please correct to 
PA - Pennsylvania -health.state.pa*.us*


----------



## emtphillyrob (Oct 12, 2011)

Also EMS Portal for PA has changed.
hxxps://ems.health.state.pa.us/emsportal/


And update of mailing address per
hxxp://xxx.portal.health.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/emergency_medical_services/14138


Contact: 	Bureau of Emergency Medical Services Room 606
Address: 	Pennsylvania Department of Health
625 Forster St
Harrisburg, PA 17120
Phone: 	(717) 787-8740
Fax: 	(717) 772-0910
Email: 	paemsoffice[@]pa.gov


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Editation*

Montana changed their link....

http://www.dphhs.mt.gov/ems/


----------



## fngemt (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow cool


----------

